# Latin-america (Abya Yala) FreeBSD



## andoluca (Sep 17, 2020)

Let's make a list of projects software-hardware(whatever, for instance: Port), related to FreeBSD, developed by people from latin-America. Write in the comments if you know of any (or to wish us luck), and I will collect them. Or if you are latin person write Hi in the comments.

To unify the community, be cohesive. Make visible what is done. Maybe Hackathons (I help document). Being able to have the possibility to communicate in our language, perhaps to spread the FreeBSD system in native languages of latin-America, such as: Guaraní, Quechua, Aymara, Nahuatl, Zapotec, Mapudungun, among others. We are approximately 20 countries and 14 dependencies (colonies).

And please don't use GNU distribution comparisons to define ourselves. Neither of the GNU parts, like the kernel, which is a Minix distribution.

I hope I don't hurt anyone's intimate fiber. More than sure this has already been tried. I want to take advantage of this time to be at home. I just want to learn FreeBSD in community ( and yes, i am read the documentation), in my language and support native languaje, because I have a hard time learning English.

I use a translator.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 17, 2020)

I am not sure but maybe ##freebsd-br on irc.freenode.net could be worth a checking out.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 17, 2020)

Ping @jude  & wolffnx .  Probably there are more.  Yes at least one but I forgot the name.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 17, 2020)

That's *judd.*


----------



## obsigna (Sep 17, 2020)

I live in Brasil since 2005, however, I am a German. Anyway my projects can be found on GitHub:








						cyclaero - Overview
					

cyclaero has 12 repositories available. Follow their code on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Three of this made it into the ports:
sysutils/clone
sysutils/ipdbtools
dns/void-zones-tools

Others had a discussion on these forums, e.g. ContentCGi and xcssecovid.
https://forums.freebsd.org/search/162962/?q=contentcgi&o=date
https://forums.freebsd.org/search/162968/?q=xcssecovid&o=date
Out of principle all my open source projects are BSD licensed and I tend to keep dependencies on 3rd party libraries as small as possible.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome Aboard The FreeBSD Forum.
As a gringo I must admit that your avatar (profile picture) scares me.
It makes you look like a bad guy.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 17, 2020)

andoluca, your pic is like my name in chat: _subcomandante_


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 17, 2020)

ekvz said:


> I am not sure but maybe ##freebsd-br on irc.freenode.net could be worth a checking out.


IIRC many developers are on EFNet IRC


----------

